# Lemur Expert Required



## lowecjl (May 2, 2021)

I need someone to get my Win10 /Android up and running. I cant get the lemur app and the editor to connect, and in the last day loop midi is not working. Spent dozens of hours trying to fix this. I just cant figure this out.. I will happily pay $30 to anyone that can get this sorted via team viewer etc.

Cheers

Carl


----------



## quickbrownf0x (May 2, 2021)

Been there too. I say RUN. Run and forget about Lemur and use something like TouchOSC (supereasy, barely an inconvenience) or OpenStage (LOTS of options, can take a while to set up) instead. Save yourself a ton of headaches, believe me. And not just in the programming department. Lemur...., it's cool, but man is it buggy/hard to make it work. The documentation is also very spotty.


----------



## InLight-Tone (May 2, 2021)

The Lemur website hasn't been updated as well ans is being blocked by most browsers...


----------



## Markus Kohlprath (May 2, 2021)

quickbrownf0x said:


> Been there too. I say RUN. Run and forget about Lemur and use something like TouchOSC (supereasy, barely an inconvenience) or OpenStage (LOTS of options, can take a while to set up) instead. Save yourself a ton of headaches, believe me. And not just in the programming department. Lemur...., it's cool, but man is it buggy/hard to make it work. The documentation is also very spotty.


Maybe this is a windows specific problem. On my Mac lemur has been the only software that literally always worked regardless of any Mac updates without any problem since at least 5 years. Connection is no problem either once I figured out how to do. Figuring it out although was a pain I have to admit.


----------



## quickbrownf0x (May 2, 2021)

Markus Kohlprath said:


> Maybe this is a windows specific problem. On my Mac lemur has been the only software that literally always worked regardless of any Mac updates without any problem since at least 5 years. Connection is no problem either once I figured out how to do. Figuring it out although was a pain I have to admit.


Fair enough. Could very well be.


----------



## lowecjl (May 2, 2021)

Appreciate all your opinions.......I am reluctant to give Lemur up as I have purchased Composer Tools Pro and have spent hours setting up hundreds of presets... I need a drink........


----------



## quickbrownf0x (May 2, 2021)

lowecjl said:


> Appreciate all your opinions.......I am reluctant to give Lemur up as I have purchased Composer Tools Pro and have spent hours setting up hundreds of presets... I need a drink........


Yeah, totally hear what you're saying. Was in the same boat. Spent hours and hours designing and programming, only to find myself wanting to poke my eyes out with a rusty spoon, because Lemur kept giving me the finger.


----------



## lowecjl (May 2, 2021)

Yep, I think I need to move on.......


----------



## mburellmusic (May 5, 2021)

Try a static IP. Had the same issues as you. Static IP fixed it but it sucks having a static IP. I got a new network card and it never screwed up again. Absolutely no idea 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Lars Zettervall (May 5, 2021)

Check your firewall. For me it was eset





End of Life | ESET Online Help







help.eset.com


----------



## lowecjl (May 6, 2021)

Thanks for the responses. I have static IP's in place on a private network. I will double check my firewall settings (Thanks Lars). I have managed to get the midi channels communicating via Loop midi 
and have noticed that in "Select Destination for Port" screen the port number is 52077, shouldn't this be 8001?


----------



## lowecjl (May 29, 2021)

I have bought a cheap android box from amazon in desperation.......... It works......... I am running on a 23" touch screen, Composer Tools Pro is working like a dream......The only issue I have now is that the MK Transport GUI is blank on the App. I have reloaded multiple times. Any Ideas

Link for Android Box:-


----------

